# Union Line )Union Steamship Co. of New Zealand



## Dennis K. Pollard

Anyone remember me from my Union Line service days Sept. 1957-Sept. 1960.
Served on KORAKI, TOFUA, KAWATIRI, KURUTAI, WAIANA and KAIMIRO.
In particular, would like to restore contact with Ron Sharp (wife Pauline) Ron was ex-Alexander Stevens Shipbuilder, Clydeside and we were part of the delivery crew on MV. Koraki.
Also, chief engineers - Don Carley, H.W.Insley, A.J. Griffiths, Robert Craig, B.W.Woolley,A.D.Brown.

Dennis. K. Pollard - Derby, England


----------



## spongebob

Dennis, I was with the Union Co from 1957 until1961 serving on the Kaitangata, Navua, Kaitoa and Tarawera.
I recall Don Carley and Brian? Woolley but no others at this stage.
Do you remember John Cran on the Tofua? Also Jim Donn who might have sailed on the Koraki.
You might get a wider viewing of your post by listing on the 
www.oceanashippingforum.com which covers Australia, NZ and the Pacific Islands.

Regards Bob


----------



## exsailor

Hello Dennis,

Worked with Don Carley at the Port Chalmers Marine Repair Works (part of the USSCo) in the late 60's, where he was Works Manager. He left in 1970 and headed overseas to Malawi.

Regards,
Dennis (yes, another one)(Thumb)


----------



## Phil Williams

Hi, Dennis, 

Ron Sharp went on to become the USSCo. engineer superintendant in Melbourne, and I think has since died. A friend of mine knew him well so I can check on this if required.

Phil.


----------



## Rustonian

Phil Williams said:


> Hi, Dennis,
> 
> Ron Sharp went on to become the USSCo. engineer superintendant in Melbourne, and I think has since died. A friend of mine knew him well so I can check on this if required.
> 
> Phil.


Not sure if it was the same Ron Sharp.The RS I knew well was on the Tofua and Navua too I think. We were at the NZ Marine Dept in Auckland together. He did a spell as Engineer Manager at the shipyards in Fiji after this as I saw him there and had a few kavas when he took us around the yard and introed us to his Fijian staff. Pauline does ring a bell,no children, long time ago,memory fades.
Ron is or was, quite short and a bit portly. Good guy. Was R.H.Sharp.
Cliff (Rustonian)
My wife reminds me that Ron also did a spell at United Engine Repair Works, USS shore base AK?


----------



## sidsal

Anyone rmember my very good friend Capt Pat Palin of the Union Co. Died a couple of years ago?. He and I were apprentices during ww2 on twice torpedoed Fort Camosun. We kept in touch all those years and I am still in touch with is wife Jess who lives in Paraparumu.


----------



## PKiddell

Hi Denis, I sailed with Granny Griffiths who has passed away,also new Ron Sharpe saw him at the USSCo reunion in 2007 or 8 but he has since died. Note the name Robert Craig,there was a Dave Craig C/E of the Kauri but he passed away a number of years ago . Note sure of the other Chiefs you mention but could check with Cliff Harnett if you want.regards Peter Kiddell


----------



## Scotch Boiler

PKiddell said:


> Hi Denis, I sailed with Granny Griffiths who has passed away,also new Ron Sharpe saw him at the USSCo reunion in 2007 or 8 but he has since died. Note the name Robert Craig,there was a Dave Craig C/E of the Kauri but he passed away a number of years ago . Note sure of the other Chiefs you mention but could check with Cliff Harnett if you want.regards Peter Kiddell


Hi Peter,I sailed as 4th on the Koraki when you were there as chief.
I left the sea in 1970 and eventually got to the tugs in Auckland.
Gordon Hossack


----------



## Chris Wood

Hi Gordon, didn't know you were on this site. nice to know your still around.
Chris Wood


----------



## Jan Hendrik

I can also confirm that Ron Sharp (not Sharpe) is no longer with us.
Many years ago he lost his wife due to that terrible illness, but he re married with a Kiwi lady.
He passed away mid ninety,s I would say.
Indeed a rather short fellow as Cliff explained, I knew him well , both professionally and personally.
Jan


----------



## sam2182sw

my brother in law sailed with this company his name Peter Tate SAM2182SW


----------



## Scotch Boiler

Chris Wood said:


> Hi Gordon, didn't know you were on this site. nice to know your still around.
> Chris Wood


Hi Chris, yes I am still going strong. Living in Rangiora, Canterbury.
I found this site recently but have not posted much. Are you still at Waimaukau. How is your brother Nik?


----------



## Scotch Boiler

Re Ron Sharp, he did the delivery voyage from Glasgow to NZ on the Koraki after working on it as an apprentice. I sailed with him on the Athelviscount.


----------



## garry Norton

I joined the Koraki in Wellington after her delivery as a cadet on my first voyage


----------



## Bosun ken

Lost contact with Bill Young from Aukland .Sailed on Union Co ships ,and was with the Union Co ashore , stevedoring. I think he had a mates ticket. lived in Devonport.


----------



## dally

Bosun ken said:


> Lost contact with Bill Young from Aukland .Sailed on Union Co ships ,and was with the Union Co ashore , stevedoring. I think he had a mates ticket. lived in Devonport.


i worked with bill as a foreman stevedore . lost contact with him when i shifted to the harbour board


----------



## Allan Wareing

*shipmates*



Chris Wood said:


> Hi Gordon, didn't know you were on this site. nice to know your still around.
> Chris Wood


Hello old shipmate (Tui), just stumbled across your post and thought you might like to know that I'm still alive and kicking.
Regards, Allan.


----------



## Chris Wood

Hi Allan, good to hear from you. There is a nice photo of the Tui on here from a member called Tim Webb.
Chris


----------



## Allan Wareing

Chris Wood said:


> Hi Allan, good to hear from you. There is a nice photo of the Tui on here from a member called Tim Webb.
> Chris


Chris, I will attatch a photo of some crew members taken when we'd all just got the sack(Except myself). Just wondered if you were among them.
Regards, Allan.


----------



## Allan Wareing

*Tui.*



Chris Wood said:


> Hi Allan, good to hear from you. There is a nice photo of the Tui on here from a member called Tim Webb.
> Chris


Hello Chris, I'll have another try. Allan


----------



## Chris Wood

Good photo Allan, however I do not feature. I transferred to the Arataki when we were redundant. The person on the left is Murray Cater and I see Dave Durham near the back and I think that is the chief engineer Joe Wright on the right.
Thanks , Chris.


----------



## Allan Wareing

Chris Wood said:


> Good photo Allan, however I do not feature. I transferred to the Arataki when we were redundant. The person on the left is Murray Cater and I see Dave Durham near the back and I think that is the chief engineer Joe Wright on the right.
> Thanks , Chris.


Chris, Charlie Chivers, steward and Dale Chapman, bosun holding the lifebelt. ? Jefferson, fireman,2nd from left back row. On the right, Dave Durham 2eng,Peter Hibberdine Mate (dead) Joe Wright Right Ch Eng (dead) me looking at the sky,Don Moore 2nd Mate and Alf Lamont, sparks. I'll attach a couple of pics of Tui. 
 Cheers, Allan.


----------



## Bernard McIver

I am seeking information on the movements of MV Kauri in 1942/43. To date my search has proved fruitless. Any assistance greatly appreciated.
Bernard


----------



## chadburn

Allan Wareing said:


> Chris, Charlie Chivers, steward and Dale Chapman, bosun holding the lifebelt. ? Jefferson, fireman,2nd from left back row. On the right, Dave Durham 2eng,Peter Hibberdine Mate (dead) Joe Wright Right Ch Eng (dead) me looking at the sky,Don Moore 2nd Mate and Alf Lamont, sparks. I'll attach a couple of pics of Tui.
> Cheers, Allan.


Interesting ship Allan, was she built for purpose or a conversion from something else? Regards, Chad.


----------



## dally

*mv kauri*

hi there i was deck boy on the kauri at the end of 56 and the start of 57 .but by the sound of it you were well before my time ivan t govorko


----------



## spongebob

chadburn said:


> Interesting ship Allan, was she built for purpose or a conversion from something else? Regards, Chad.


Chad, she is the Bird Class minesweeper HMNZS "Tui" converted for fleet auxiliary work and scientific research. One of three built for the NZ Navy, the others being "Kiwi" and "Moa" .
I worked on Tui during the last year of my apprentiship doing a overhaul of the main engine and under the guidance of LH fitter Roy (Snowy) Adams.
Memories galore

Bob


----------



## Scotch Boiler

*MV Kauri*



Bernard McIver said:


> I am seeking information on the movements of MV Kauri in 1942/43. To date my search has proved fruitless. Any assistance greatly appreciated.
> Bernard


Hi Bernard, the mv Kauri 2,361 tons, was built for USSCo by Stevens, Glasgow, and was in their fleet from 1936-1962. A long career and obviously went through WW2 which I suppose is what you are interested in.


----------



## spongebob

Bernard, I stood by Kauri in the late 50's while she was moored on the Western Viaduct but it was only for a day or so before I was whisked off to another ship.
Specific details of her movements in the wartime 40's will be hard to find I imagine.

Bob


----------



## spongebob

Allan Wareing said:


> Chris, Charlie Chivers, steward and Dale Chapman, bosun holding the lifebelt. ? Jefferson, fireman,2nd from left back row. On the right, Dave Durham 2eng,Peter Hibberdine Mate (dead) Joe Wright Right Ch Eng (dead) me looking at the sky,Don Moore 2nd Mate and Alf Lamont, sparks. I'll attach a couple of pics of Tui.
> Cheers, Allan.


A good shot Allan, as you know I knew Joe Wright , he was an ex dockyard apprentice a few years ahead of me . 
Mention of the Tui prompts me to ask if you knew Morris or Morrie Wilson who served on the ship's research staff, he is an uncle of an acquaintance of mine. 

Regards Bob Jenkins.


----------



## Scotch Boiler

Hi Spongebob, did you know George Butler the locksmith at the dockyard. He was a few years older than me in the RN torpedo factory in Scotland.


----------



## spongebob

Hello Gordon, sorry I cannot recall that name but I do remember that there was a specialist locksmith. In fact in those days they had every smithy trade including black, copper, tin and gun etc. There were about 1000 civilian staff in those days but that number is well down since private management took over

Bob


----------



## mcgrat13

*Cliff Harnett*



Scotch Boiler said:


> Hi Peter,I sailed as 4th on the Koraki when you were there as chief.
> I left the sea in 1970 and eventually got to the tugs in Auckland.
> Gordon Hossack[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I would love to talk to Cliff Harnett . Could you please ask him to contact me .Patsy 0211153249 or [email protected]


----------



## Scotch Boiler

Hi Patsy, Cliff died a couple of years ago, and the Institute has been wound up. I can give you a name of the man who may help if you have a question for the NZIMPE.


----------



## mcgrat13

Scotch Boiler said:


> Hi Patsy, Cliff died a couple of years ago, and the Institute has been wound up. I can give you a name of the man who may help if you have a question for the NZIMPE.


Hi and thank you so much for replying to me . I would love to have the mans contact please .Can you send it to me on [email protected] or on txt 0211153249 . 
Really appreciate your offer . 
Patsy ?


----------



## stillwaters

Dennis K. Pollard said:


> Anyone remember me from my Union Line service days Sept. 1957-Sept. 1960.
> Served on KORAKI, TOFUA, KAWATIRI, KURUTAI, WAIANA and KAIMIRO.
> In particular, would like to restore contact with Ron Sharp (wife Pauline) Ron was ex-Alexander Stevens Shipbuilder, Clydeside and we were part of the delivery crew on MV. Koraki.
> Also, chief engineers - Don Carley, H.W.Insley, A.J. Griffiths, Robert Craig, B.W.Woolley,A.D.Brown.
> 
> Dennis. K. Pollard - Derby, England


Hi, Dennis, I was at sea round the same time '57 to '63 out of Dunedin. including, Kurutai, wheat run, Waiana to the Islands. Cheers, Ewen Cameron


----------



## Breiz

*Rnzfa tui*



Chris Wood said:


> Hi Allan, good to hear from you. There is a nice photo of the Tui on here from a member called Tim Webb.
> Chris


I was meandering, looking for any connections with the USSCo, having spent 5years 55 to 59 as 3rd and 2nd Mate on a few ships, came across your picture of the Tui. Didn't have any fore knowledge of her and recognising the unmistakable shape of a corvette looked up some of her history, war and peace, in different parts of Wiki . She along with her sister 'birds' Kiwi, Moa acquitted themselves very commendably during the war in the Pacific. 

http://nzetc.victoria.ac.nz/tm/scholarly/tei-WH2Navy-c20.html#n309

If you scroll down to Page 307-310 there is an excellent and very complete account of some of the action they brought to the enemy.
In fact the whole of this extract of the struggle for Guadalcanal is worth reading and the author S D Waters has presented one of the most complete descriptions of the importance of New Zealand's contribution to logistical and fighting support to the US forces. Thanks for whetting my appetite. It made a good read.
Best wishes
Jack Edwards


----------

